# possible rodenticide residue in eggs



## jgills (Jun 20, 2014)

Not sure if my chooks had any exposure (brodifacoum). I was very careful to cover and hide bait where they could not possibly get to it. The one concern I have is that I discovered a dying small rat in their feed tray, and removed it immediately,. There was no blood, and no indication that they had been pecking at it. They are acting completely normal and asymptomatic. Is there any chance that they could still have received a very slight exposure, say of 1 pellet of .005 D-con, picked up and left by a rat, (but I read that that is enough to kill a chicken), and pass any toxic level in their eggs, without showing any signs? 

I know I'm being quite paranoid, but I sell some eggs to friends and neighbors, and can't take a chance.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No one has ever done a study to see what might be passed in to the egg.


----------

